
Hacking for Security, and Getting Paid for It - BobbyVsTheDevil
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2015/10/14/hacking-for-security-and-getting-paid-for-it/
======
kbart
"And the company’s [Microsoft's] once sour relationship with the security
research community began to improve. The company now routinely works, for
example, with law enforcement to disrupt criminal botnet networks"

If it was reference to NoIP takedown, that's not quite a success story:
[http://www.wired.com/2014/10/microsoft-
pinkerton/](http://www.wired.com/2014/10/microsoft-pinkerton/)
[http://www.noip.com/blog/2014/07/10/microsoft-takedown-
detai...](http://www.noip.com/blog/2014/07/10/microsoft-takedown-details-
updates/)

------
NickHaflinger
'It should come as no surprise that the Internet is riddled with holes' ..

It's a surprise to me and most people on here, it's the computers connected at
either end that are riddled with holes.

'For all the holes discovered in Microsoft’s code, the security industry still
largely sees Microsoft .. as a security success story' ..

Who wrote this self serving revisionist waffle?

“There is a lot to be learned from that,” said Jim Zemlin, the executive
director of the Linux Foundation.

“The problem is that Bill Gates can’t write a memo to the whole world. What we
need is a new culture of norms.”

Who wrote this self serving revisionist waffle?

